# Recommendation for a good travelling shoe



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Mrs. CMDC and I will be doing a 2 week jaunt to France in early April and I'd like some recommendations for a good shoe for the trip. There will be, of course, lots of walking so comfort will be important. Will be worn with khakis and jeans. I'd like something that is a good balance between comfort/durable and still able to be worn out to a casual dinner.

While not a disposable shoe, I'm not going to shell out for AE's as these are probably going to get beat up a bit.

I'm thinking that something by Clarks is probably the way to go, but I'd appreciate thoughts from the horde.


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

I would go with a fishing oxford, or something similar.

https://www.russellmoccasin.com/fishing-oxford/
(can put any type of sole on this through MTO, though, I hear the Reltex sole on this model is quite comfortable)

Apply some Obenauf's HDLP and you are all set for whatever comes your way.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Ranger or Camp moc would work nicely.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Sperry Gold Cups... I put many miles on a pair walking all over Venice and Rome. They just kept getting more comfortable.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

AE Wilbert.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

My go-to travel shoe is the Ecco Track II low cut version. It really depends on what you anticipate doing, but in my case I always wear them because I can do anything in them, hike 10 miles up a mountain, walk in a downpour, walk around a city all day, go to a nice dinner&#8230;they are completely versatile.

Another option, and I only mention because I just got a pair of these, [having been skeptical before]&#8230;is Rockport World Tour Classic. I thought they'd be less than great shoes, but I have been pleasantly surprised. I wear mine all the time and they are comfortable on long walks. I found that they run a little narrow though, so be aware of that. I tried on a few sizes and got a wide size.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

What about a plain tan buck with red brick soles? Casual but classic, lots of shock absorption in the soles, and you don't need to shine them. Just brush them off as needed.

I find them to be excellent when I'm going to be on my feet all day in urban and suburban environments.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Natty Beau said:


> What a plain tan buck with red brick soles? Casual but classic, lots of shock absorption in the soles, and you don't need to shine them. Just brush them off as needed.
> 
> I find them to be excellent when I'm going to be on my feet all day in urban and suburban environments.


+1 I've used the tan buck on vacation for day time wear with jeans and nighttime with chinos and a sport coat. The same for the desert boot - which I'm starting to wear more than my bucks.

At some point, when you want to spend a lot more money on a core wardrobe item (and it took me years to final spend it, but am now glad that I did) you might want to invest in a pair of boots that can also span the jeans to dressy chinos divide. I own these,

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category...&isFromSearch=true&isNewSearch=true&hash=row1

and have been thinking about getting the Alden Indy, but am not sure they really can be dressed up (does anyone wear the Indy's in dress situations?).

But your Clarks thought is a good one for the desert boot, and you might also want to check out J.Crew (I own and love their desert boot) as they have some decent priced shoes that span the gap (and you have a good shot of catching a 25% off sale at J.Crew before your trip as they have one quite regularly).


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

My go to would be a Clark desert boot in beeswax.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

My only concern with desert boots would be the breaking in period.

Boots can cause the worst blisters if you're not used to wearing them, because they contact parts of your angle/calf that most shoes don't.

So if you're buying new shoes for a 2-week trip, be sure you've really broken boots in first.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Pentheos said:


> AE Wilbert.


I love mine.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have gotten 10 years out of some of my Rockports, still get good comments off of them.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Alden 965.

All Weather sole. Norwegian split toe.

Stable, comfortable, and durable on most terrain conditions, over extended periods of wear. Need to run, no problem. Pound the cobblestones all day without slipping, no problem. Then can be dressed-up to blazer/sport coat level at the end of the day.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

When in France buy some Paraboots. They're very well made, different styles, and sturdy and I think they're still made in France.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

For me waterproof is just an absolute necessity in a travel shoe, because I am usually not in a place where I am driving, or have total autonomy over what I am doing, and unexpected circumstances come up. But again it really depends on what you anticipate doing. I am not usually one to take a cab back to a hotel if it starts raining. I might walk 10 or more miles in a day when I am in a new city, so I lean towards absolute comfort over long distances and style is a secondary concern, though only slightly. That's why I like the Ecco Track II, they don't look so ridiculous.

For me the Desert Boots weren't so appealing, I found them unforgiving after a couple miles of walking…and almost no arch support. I have high arches though, so YMMV.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Doc Martens. They are not expensive, especially if purchased secondhand, and they are super, super comfortable for walking long distances. They stand up well in inclement weather and there are a ton of models to choose from--I have more pairs than I care to admit, including plain, longwings and two pairs of spectators (brown/white and black/white). They won't work with a suit, but you can get away with wearing them with a sport coat.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Wilberts are often on sale.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

If you have a comfortable pair of shoes that meet your criteria, except for soles, look into getting a Vibram sole put on. I got a pair of Florsheim shell PTBs on the interchange here, had them resoled with Vibram (a light ridge, not lugs) and they're an excellent shoe for practically anything touristy. Good traction, decent cushioning, and they don't look clunky.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I love Clarks desert boots but those would probably require some thicker socks, which might prove to be an issue while travelling, though no doubt they would be more comfortable.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WillBarrett said:


> I love Clarks desert boots but those would probably require some thicker socks, which might prove to be an issue while travelling, though no doubt they would be more comfortable.


Clark's desert boots are great because they feel like you're in bare feet while just walking around, but that's just for a few blocks. I suspect the OP already knows this: Clark's desert boots are not appropriate for long, all-day walks.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> and have been thinking about getting the Alden Indy, but am not sure they really can be dressed up (does anyone wear the Indy's in dress situations?).


Pardon the thread jack, but;
I'm somewhat ashamed to say I bought 3 pairs of 2nd hand Indy's recently. 1 pair in Natural CXL with the neo-cork sole that probably shouldn't be dressed up flannels/tweed or worsteds/navy blazer, however I'm enjoying them for my particular office's take on Biz Cas. The other 2 pairs though, I feel could be dressed up; a pair in cigar shell for J.Gilbert and these "Church Hill" Indy's for Need Supply









I love them all, and would seriously consider taking the CXL/neo sole ones on a trip like this. Even 2 weeks worth of hard continuous wear without rotation won't ultimately affect the boot at all. I'm definitely drinking the Alden/Indy KoolAid now after having tried some. Have noticed some size consistency issues across the 3 pairs I've got.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Some of the other suggestions are very nice, but even more expensive than the AEs that you said were too much!

The Sperry Gold Cup might be a good bet, especially on sale. A few months ago I saw a bunch of the oxfords at Nordstrom Rack downtown (right by J. Press) for like $50. The soles are quite soft, and probably comfortable, but maybe unstable -- the squishy heels may rock side to side. They would work OK for me but I have iron feet. If you're in town have a look.

I've seen a lot of hard-walkin' New Yorkers wearing Clarks with their suits, or jeans and sport jackets.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Johnston & Murphy gets little respect here (for good reason in some cases) but I went to Europe with a pair of waterproof saddles with removable footbeds that were very comfortable, and they lasted several years. Actually, I gave them to the thrift shop with miles left on them. Non-slip rubber soles, waxy leather finish that held up nicely, dark brown. Not refurbishable, though.

J&M has a very similar shoe now, maybe the same one, Cardell saddle, $175 retail, and they have sales on a fairly regular basis. Worth a look in if you're near a J&M shop.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I recommend slip-ons like loafers with rubber soles. Going through airports can be a pain with security asking you to take off your shoes and the like. Having rubber soles will ensure you don't get too tired from walking around. The ones from Sperry Gold Cup are actually a good choice in my opinion as the soft lining combined with the rubber sole is really easy on the feet.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Danny said:


> FFor me the Desert Boots weren't so appealing, I found them unforgiving after a couple miles of walking&#8230;and almost no arch support. I have high arches though, so YMMV.


I have the opposite problem, flat feet. Dr Scholls (arch support insert) has fully fixed the issue as I can now wear my boat shoes, Chukkas, and all other minimal-support shoes all day without an issue. I believe they also make support inserts for high arches (but since mine was the opposite issue, I focused on that) - you might want to check it out as it - without exaggeration - has made my life better.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

CMDC, my usual traveling shoe is the humble Clarks Originals dessie in suede. I find that this works for almost every situation except the dressiest. They're fairly easy to slip off and on in airports, and they're comfortable.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

You may want to consider Walk-Over. I have a few pair and they are incredibly comfortable and pair well with a more casual outfit.

https://www.walkover.com/


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

I know you mentioned in the original post that you weren't really interested in AE for this trip, but let me put in a plug for the AE Ashton. For the last several years, the Ashton in chili has been my workhorse shoe. Great for travel, because it works so well with both khakis and jeans. The second most comfortable AE's I own (after the Voyager, which is more casual shoe). Others have mentioned the AE Wilbert, which is also a great shoe.

But as for me, I will take, and heartily recommend, the AE Ashton. On sale now at the Shoe Bank (through Monday, I believe).

Good luck!

AF


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I took a pair of Bean Ranger Mocs to the rhone valley for 2 weeks in Setember. They were perfect. I wore them with shorts and chinos. They took some pretty rough treatment and looked good.

I wear my Wilberts now but for vineyards and light hiking the mocs would be best.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

I concur with those who mention the Clarks/Ecco/Rockport class of shoes, although a tasteful model must be chosen of course.

I won't wear these brands anymore in my normal day to day life, but for travel they are great. Rockports seem to work best for me, and are about as comfortable as sneakers. My wife and I do slightly rugged budget travel (lately Latin America incld Colombia, Guatemala, Panama, and in a couple weeks Cuba). This tends to include urban exploration (tons of walking) as well as moderate nature/hiking type stuff, and then usually some nightlife with food and drinks out on the town. A pair of light weight Rockport plain toe blutchers with a simple/tasteful design have served me well for the past couple trips.

For Cuba, I'm consider just using the Rockports I already have (in OK shape, but definitely have miles on them), or possibly getting these: https://www.zappos.com/rockport-ledge-hill-2-plain-toe-oxford-driftwood

The first few times I traveled outside the country I made the same mistake many people do - overthink it and get something over-engineered for the task at the hand. I see so many people with these outdoorsy, hybrid, boot-shoe things (don't get me started on quick-dry pants that zip off into shorts). First off, they are ugly as sin and immediately classify you as a certain type of person among the locals. Second, whatever performance benefits they claim to provide you'll probably never need if you are spending time around urban centers. They can also be heavy and any waterproofing will make your feet hot.

I think some people just let their imaginations run wild when they think about their "needs" for international travel. I did the stereotypical "backpack through Europe and stay in hostels" thing after college and now think back and laugh at some of the impractical things I packed or feared I would need.

A younger relative went on some high-school sponsored trip to Europe for like a week or two and apparently one Dad just brought old clothes and threw stuff in the garbage as it was used/became dirty. That decision was probably based on some irrational fear of "lugging around" a bunch of stuff, and I imagine he looked like crap on the streets of europe in his old rags.

I say pack light, comfortable, and smart...and don't forget you want to look nice too. Dressing well does tend to be more important in countries outside the US.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

xcubbies said:


> When in France buy some Paraboots. They're very well made, different styles, and sturdy and I think they're still made in France.


I'm not sure that breaking in a new shoe is a great idea on a two week trip, but Paraboot makes a heckuva shoe. I have a pair of Paraboot bluchers that are as well made as any shoe I've ever seen. Heavy duty and bordering on clunky - but built to last for sure.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Ensiferous said:


> Alden 965.
> 
> All Weather sole. Norwegian split toe.
> 
> Stable, comfortable, and durable on most terrain conditions, over extended periods of wear. Need to run, no problem. Pound the cobblestones all day without slipping, no problem. Then can be dressed-up to blazer/sport coat level at the end of the day.


I wear a pair of Alden 947s, the PTB version of this shoe. Ensiferous, everything you say about the 965 is true for the 947.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

bd79cc said:


> I wear a pair of Alden 947s, the PTB version of this shoe. Ensiferous, everything you say about the 965 is true for the 947.


Another good option that's perhaps a touch more durable and grippy than the crepe sole is the 9432S, the burgundy PTB with a mini-lug sole. My father wears them almost exclusively at work in the hospital.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Okay, so you didn't like my idea re: Paraboots. What about a pair of Merrills or Oboz in a dark color. Sure, your feet won't look like someone out of Downton Abbey, but you'll be comfortable.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

bd79cc said:


> I wear a pair of Alden 947s, the PTB version of this shoe. Ensiferous, everything you say about the 965 is true for the 947.


Wonderful shoes, sure, but we're ignoring the OP's query. He wants something that costs less than AE. Suggesting Aldens isn't going to help him.

The man is spending April in Paris, apparently with his significant other. He has way, way, way better things to spend his money on than shoes. He needs something that will be comfy right from the box, because he's not going to have a lot of time to break them in. I had suggested Doc Martens, which, perhaps, might be a bit radical, given that he's looking for something that can be worn with a sport coat (I would do it, though). Has anyone suggested anything with a crepe sole? I have a pair of LL Bean boat-style shoes with crepe soles that are super comfortable.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys. I think I'm going to go in the Rockport/Ecco/J&M direction. There are a number of options that seem to be what I'm looking for. Because these are going to take a fair share of beating--on plane, off plane, lots of walking, no resting between wear, etc.--spending top dollar just doesn't appeal to me. Something that I can wear in multiple contexts is also important as I don't want to lug multiple pairs of shoes across the French countryside. Function is more crucial to me here.


----------



## carpetbagger (Nov 15, 2013)

I am mainly a lurker, but I would strongly consider a pair of Clarks Wallabees. The beeswax or sand suede goes great with jeans or khakis. I have three pairs and love them; in fact, I hope to get more! All of mine are the high top, pre-2015 model change. if you do consider them, I would check Amazon over Zappos or the Clarks website. There is a reseller in Amazon that is selling the high tops for essentially half off (less than $80), which is a tremendous deal, imo. 

i hope you have a great time in France. I would kill for some hot chocolate from Cafe Angelina right now.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I second the Gokey Sauvage reco, except I have the hikers instead of the oxfords. Very comfortable and durable at the same time.


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

Ah, April in Paris. C'est magnifique! Enjoy. 

When I used to go to France for pleasure or business, I always brought along my trusted Tommy Hilfiger Cap Toes with comfort sole. I had a pair in brown and black. They looked great, could be worn with a Blazer/Tie and slacks or jeans and a tee shirt, and they were the most comfortable shoe I have ever worn. Alas, they are no more. My last pair bit the dust about 5 years ago.

Comfort is key. You will be walking a lot. I'd opt for any comfort sole shoes you like the looks of. I'll leave it at that. Style is a far 2nd compared to how your feet need to feel after 5 miles or more of walking during the day. If you get blisters, your whole trip is in jeopardy. 

When in Paris, I'd advise buying a day ticket on the Batobus. This is a water taxi that you can hop on and off as much as you want along the River Seine. It will save you miles of hiking just to get somewhere, and it's beautiful to cruise up and down the river and see the sites. Also, if it's raining, you can sit inside the glass dome in heated comfort and watch the world go by as much as you like.


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

I had a lot of success with the Clarks Chimney boot. On my honeymoon we went to London, Paris, and Rome. Now that is a lot of walking. I found that these shoes held up well, looked ok (they have a little "desert boot" quality to them), were sufficiently padded, and came at a low cost so I could enjoy myself without having to worry about sidestepping puddles or getting them dirty. So, in essence, it's like wearing a desert boot with a lot more support and padding for walking long distances and they are very low cost.

https://www.amazon.com/Clarks-Chimn...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004H7K1II


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't believe no has suggested Mephistos. They are also made in France and I would think they would be cheaper there. Wear a comfortable pair you have then get a pair of Mephistosin france. You'll love them


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Sperry Gold Cups... I put many miles on a pair walking all over Venice and Rome. They just kept getting more comfortable.


I must agree here. I have a pair of Sperry Gold Cups I plan to carry with me to Europe in a couple of months, already well broken-in, ready to go...


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/cardell-penny/7875.html

The JM Cardell penny in oak is my new travel shoe. Waterproof, comfortable, slip-on, not too expensive. Color is much nicer in person - towards burgundy. Replaces my Clark's waterproof slip on that didn't look good with anything other than jeans. Double insoles for width adjustment was strange, but they broke in nicely. Haven't worn them much, but well pleased so far.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> You may want to consider Walk-Over. I have a few pair and they are incredibly comfortable and pair well with a more casual outfit.
> 
> https://www.walkover.com/


How have I never heard of these?

Full Grain! Goodyear-welt! Made in the USA!

It's the holy trinity of trad shoes, why do I not already own some?


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

Excellent suggestion. I love mine.
I would however suggest ordering online from a store like Pediwear or Footwear4you in the UK.
It comes to about the same cost as buying the shoes in Paris. 
I once tried to buy a pair in Paris but the shop did not stock my size.
Mind you I wear a size 13 UK ( 13.5 US ) shoe . .


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Necrobump!

CMDC, what shoes did you end up getting for your trip, and how did you like them?

Mrs. O and I will be doing Dublin/Edinburgh/London/Paris in June and I'm trying to figure out what shoes to take.

These Rockports have caught my eye: https://www.rockport.com/rockport/t...html?cgid=mens-footwear-occasion-dress-casual


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Well geez-louise - never having heard of Walkover before, I see that they have a rare combo of a proper beef roll loafer and sensible camp sole, all for $125. Why should that be such a difficult combo to find?

https://www.walkover.com/Walkover-Parks-in-Copper-color

Please, if anyone has these, let us know how they play out.

Jim


----------

